# For Someone Who Knows Who She Is



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment 2010

Link:
http://www.fark.com/comments/6226277/Photoshop-this-possessed-pumpkin

I hope I didn't screw this up ;p


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahahaha, omigosh, she's gonna crack up when she sees that!!! Love it!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a hoot!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We used to check out the Photoshop contests on Fark regularly. Amazing how creative and funny (and occasionally NSFW) folks could be


----------

